# Ever used moringa?



## musiccitysuds (Apr 20, 2011)

I was reading an article recently about a nonprofit that teaches soapmaking in Ghana. They make a lot of moringa products, and of course it got my brain spinning about making moringa soap. (My name is Rachel and I am a soaping addict.) Has anyone ever used moringa oil, powder, or leaves in your soap? Does it add anything special? How do you use it? I couldn't find a lot of reliable info via my Google search. Any info would be greatly appreciated (as always).


----------



## mmsigl (Apr 20, 2011)

This is what I found on a bing search, sounds amazing. 

Cosmetic use: Various parts of Moringa olifera have cosmetic value. Cognis Laboratoires Serobiologiques team developed PuricareTM and Purisoft TM, two active ingredients based on botanical peptides from the seeds of Moringa olifera tree that purify hair and skin and offer protection against the effects of pollution. Moringa seed oil, known as Behen oil is widely used as a carrier oil in cosmetic preparations. The healing properties of moringa oil were documented by ancient cultures. Moringa oil posesses exceptional oxidative stability which may explain why the egyptians placed vases of moringa
oil in their tombs. It is high in oleic acid and similar in composition to olive oil. Moringa oil is light and spreads easily on the skin. It is good oil for use in massage and aromatherapy applications. It can be used in body and hair care as a moisturizer and skin conditioner. Other uses include soapmaking and for use in cosmetic preparations such as lip balm and creams. Moringa olifera butter, a semisolid fraction of moringa oil, is used in baby products to contribute a free radicle resistant emollient with exceptionally long lasting skin softening and soothing effects.

http://jpronline.info/article/view/560/480


----------



## Dennis (Dec 21, 2011)

It's listed on soapcalc.  That exhausts my knowledge.


----------



## ikindred (Dec 21, 2011)

OMG.....Dennis is back!!!  Hey Dennis, where have you been?


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 21, 2011)

I also read on one supplier's website that Moringa oil never goes rancid.  That'd be great.  The price was outrageous, though.  Has anyone seen it anywhere at a price that does not require taking out a second mortgage?


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2011)

SPAM SPAM SPAMMER.  Reported.


----------



## debbism (Dec 22, 2011)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> .......The price was outrageous, though.  Has anyone seen it anywhere at a price that does not require taking out a second mortgage?



$413.10 per gallon - HOLY S*#T !!!!


----------



## Dennis (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like an opportunity for smugglers.  Psst, psssst.  Hey, over here!  Wanna buy some moringa?  C'mere.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 23, 2011)

ROTFL!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Moringa can make your life better and it is one of the most valued ingredients in the cosmetic industry.


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2012)

From Nature With Love says moringa oil is high in oleic acid and similar in composition to olive oil.  So why pay over $11 per oz. when olive oil is similar in composition?


http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/ ... oilmoringa

http://www.naturalsourcing.com/download ... ga_oil.pdf


----------



## Genny (Jun 19, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> From Nature With Love says moringa oil is high in oleic acid and similar in composition to olive oil.  So why pay over $11 per oz. when olive oil is similar in composition?
> 
> 
> http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/ ... oilmoringa
> ...



Because it's one of the most valued ingredients in the cosmetic industry and can make your life better.   :roll:  LOL


----------



## Loolee (Jun 19, 2012)

Even though they have the same properties, they will bring different qualities to the party.

Just like coconut and babassu.... very similar in soap calc properties, yet my skin can tell the difference between a soap made with babassu and one without!


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2012)

I am sure not going to pay $11 an oz  to find out.


----------



## Genny (Jun 19, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> I am sure not going to pay $11 an oz  to find out.



LOL That would either be one very expensive soap or one very tiny soap.


----------



## Loolee (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm seeing it on amazon for $5 an an ounce.  Or $12 for 2 oz.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I was really wondering as anyone tried this Moringa? I just received a trial pack in the form of powder, and sounded good from literature that came with it. I have just been on another forum by searching through Google, and there were a lot of people commenting with positive effects as also says it is completely free from all type of side effects.

~spammy link deleted~


----------



## Genny (Jul 17, 2012)

nic-emilt said:
			
		

> and there were a lot of people commenting with positive effects as also says it is completely free from all type of side effects.



Completely free from all type of side effects would be an impossible feat since everything on this planet has the possibility to cause a reaction of some kind.  It just matters who's using it.


----------

